# Midwest Old Settler's and Thresher's Reunion



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody going to the the Midwest Old Settler's and Thresher's Reunion in Mt. Pleasant, Iowa?

It is always the 5 days ending on "Labor Day" (1st Monday in September). Mt. Pleasant is near the middle of the southeast quadrant of the state.

Usually there are three 1:1 NG Steamers running on the Midwest Central RR. 3-truck Shay number 9 (Former West Side Lumber), Mogul (2-6-0) number 6, and Henschel (0-4-0T) number 16, take turns pulling a couple 2 to 4 car of passenger trains around the grounds (and sometimes a short freight train of Farm Implements).

Fifty to a hundred Steam powered farm tractors (Case, Avery, etc.) and more gasoline tractors (Deere, Rumely, etc.).

Working scale models of steam tractors and usually a 7.5-in gauge steam train on a short track (free rides). Also usually a Sears Portable Sawmill is working (run by one of the steam tractors) and a Veneer Mill. Also a large excavator (like a steam shovel but Diesel powered) digs a big hole and then fills it in.

There is also the Steam Museum with working stationary steam engines that used to run AC generators and water pumps. Many other Diesel engines and such too.

More (& better) food than at the Iowa State Fair.

Oh yeah... Electric trolleys, American-West Town (Snipe Run) an early American Pioneer village, Antique cars, Horse-drawn equipment, Sorghum mill. Crafts: ( Pioneer & modern). Carousel (steam engine operated). Tool & swap tents, modern entertainment shows, Modern farm equip. etc. etc. etc.

Five days of joy!

Okay, I seem to have gotten carried away here... I must issue a disclaimer... I have nothing to do with this except I got there and gawk and spend money on tools and train rides and take photos and spend more money on food (Henry County Pork Producers "Pork burgers" [drool!!]).

Here is a video I took of the steamers in operation (watch the two little girls at 5 seconds into it!).


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool video!


----------



## rcpilot2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the video and a "trip" down memory lane.

It sure brought back a lot of treasured memories of past visits to the event. 

My folks and several friends would convoy in their campers to Mt Pleasant every year for about 25 years . It is only about a 2 1/2 to 3 hour drive from here. 

My Folks and most of the friends have since passed on. Haven't been there for close to 15 yrs now.

Took many a train ride on (as we called it) " the ole sidewinder". 

Being born & raised on the farm made it even more interesting regarding how things were done during the age of steam power and early gas power
in the farming and industrial community also.


The three "S 's" ( Sight, Sound, and Smell) of the daily event's from the 5 am whistle to the end of the day made you wish the day would never end and look forward to the next day.

Thanks Again, Dick


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

If you haven't been there in 15 years you would be overwhelmed by the changes made since! There are several new buildings (new depot at the south end of the narrow gauge track, a new building to hold the carousel, which is new in and of itself, new buildings in Snipe Run, etc.).

I just started going about 15 years ago, so for me the changes have been rather gradual, but even at that I recognized that the changes are large.

Unfortunately, some of the changes are the result of the loss of several of the old time leaders and regulars at the event. Several major leaders were lost in an auto accident several (12?) years ago while on their way to the January planning meeting (really sad). Many of those that actually used (as part of their daily life) the antique equipment on display are no longer alive; very, very few are left. It is often the grandkids (or great-grandkids) of these people that are now bringing the equipment and a lot of it is no longer operable. In talking to some of the exhibitors last year, I asked what some valve or appliance on a piece of equipment was for and too often the answer was, "I don't know, I never had to do anything with it and Granddad never said."

I have noticed a reduction in the number of Steam Tractors that are present and running (there used to be about 300 of them, last year I think there were less than 100). Fewer horses and horse equipment, too. Plenty of antique cars, but they seem to be cars that "I" remember being the family conveyance and not what I remember as being an antique! (OUCH! THAT HURTS!)

Still, all in all, it is a great event.

I used to try to go everyday, but then I began to have to recover a day between each day I attended. Now I hope to make it at least one day... (maybe two!).


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

This seems like a pretty good event Charles. I am sure you and anyone else that goes to it enjoys the sights and sounds. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Did you see any Keystone Drillers there? I know there are a few people who have restored them. 

There's an ancient one slowly rotting away at an abandoned mine in Nevada, that's what sparked my interested. There's another one in very good condition on display at a museum in Ely, NV. I shot lots of pics of both machines during my recent vacation. When I got back I did some googling and found a book about them, which I am now reading.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know what a Keystone Driller is, so I can't say for sure that there are none, but I do not recall seeing anything used for drilling operations... not to say that there has never been one on display, or might be one this year, or in the future (some people bring stuff every year, and others less often), just I have never seen something like that. Most of what is there is Farm oriented, with the trains, trolleys, and the stationary equipment (Corless engines, etc.). As time progresses it seems that gas engines are becoming a lot more popular for people to have and bring (like I said earlier, the expertise is a dying breed! )

I am planning to be there on Thursday, I always take lots of photos (but seldom get any worthwhile!) and I want to take many photos of the Sears Portable Sawmill (I have some video of it in operation, but no closeups of the machine sections).

If I see any drilling equipment I will see if I can find out what it is and get some photos.

I am hoping my favourite drill bit supplier is there so I can get a good set of numbered drills (now that I finally understand why they exist!). And then, PM Research was there two years ago and I want to get another of their kits so I hope they are there this year too (didn't see them last year or I would already have the kit!) I also want to load up on Henry County Pork Producers Pork Burgers too! YUM! Besides standing in the midst of the steam tractors at noon when EVERYBODY blows the "noon whistle" (Oh, the ears hurt, but what a great feeling in the chest as they all go off!... hooters, 3, 4, and 5 chime, peepers, steamboat, etc.... Yummy in a different way!)


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

C.T. These shows are a lot of fun. There were some nice ones in Minnesota that Dad and I would go to. The clanks and whirs of all the gas and steam engines at once is music to me. You can stand there for hours watching the external mechanisms and try to figure them out.

You guys have a good time up there and send some photos

Bob


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02 Sep 2009 10:24 AM 
I do not know what a Keystone Driller is, so I can't say for sure that there are none, {Snip...}[/i]
C.T.

Go take a look on Ray's web site (see following link) to see what he's speaking of.

Ray Dunakin's - Vintage Machinery[/b]


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 01 Sep 2009 11:59 PM 
Did you see any Keystone Drillers there?


Know anybody who wants a #2 portable? My Gram is trying to sell Pap's.... It even has the original 'porcupine' boiler.








Here's his old #3 traction rig. The guy who bought it is putting a new firebox in it.









I can also take pictures of my live steam 1:12 scale model portable Keystone if there's interest.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm headed out the door in a few minutes to go to Thresher's... but, yes, I'd love to see your 1:12 scale model... (and I bet there are others that would like to see it to!)


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I would love to see pics of your Keystone model! I'd also like to see larger photos of the #3 rig, if possible. I'm planning to build a Keystone model myself someday.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you guys aren't TOO disappointed. I built this thing something like 20 years ago. The engine is a PM Research #2AM, The boiler is scratchbuilt from 3" copper. The cast iron wheels are from that company that makes carbide cannons (only source I've found for the 5" ones). The gears are from an old hand crank telephone generator. If I had to do it again today, I'd probably use nylon r/c helicopter ones. The belt is off for replacing (1/2" wide from PMR). I'll probably re-do the steam line and make a decent fire door and new ashpan this winter, and the bail has gone missing, so I need to make another one of those as well. 

I've run it on both air and steam, but never fired the boiler.




























My own private miniature steam show!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool model


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have wanted to go up there, the ex Salzgitter Henschel (CN 27123) is a sister to one here in Tennessee (CN 27125).


----------

